# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vĩnh phúc – lăng bác – văn miếu quốc tử giám – công viên thủ lệ – vĩnh phúc

## dulichthienducvp

*PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA:*
_Trải qua nhiều năm nỗ lực hoàn thiện chất lượng dịch vụ, TDG travel không ngừng tìm kiếm những cách thức mới lạ, đem lại cho từng khách hàng những dịch vụ hoàn hảo, xứng đáng với sự lựa chọn đúng đắn của quý khách khi đến với chúng tôi. Khác biệt của TDG travel chính là sự kết nối giữa các dịch vụ hoàn hảo và đội ngũ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm, sẵn sàng tư vấn cho quý khách những thông tin bổ ích và hợp lý nhất._
_               Thành công của chúng tôi có được là sự đổi mới, sáng tạo để tiến lên từng bước vững chắc trong sự cổ vũ tin tưởng của khách hàng. Sự hài lòng của quý khách là tôn chỉ hàng đầu của TDG  travel. Vì vậy, ngay từ bây giờ, nếu bạn có kế hoạch cho một chuyến du lịch hay công tác. Hãy nghĩ đến TDG travel !_




[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/user/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]




*TDG travel Trân trọng gửi tới Quý khách chương trình du lịch:*

*Thời gian      :* _1 ngày_
*Phương tiện            :* _Ô tô_*.*

_Hà Nội nơi hội tụ ngàn năm văn hiến -trái tim của cả nước - niềm tin và hy vọng. Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau về thăm thủ đô thân yêu, nơi bảo tồn hàng nghìn di tích lịch sử văn hoá như Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám- trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam, và các công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng như Lăng chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh nơi đặt thi hài của Bác._

*Lịch trình chi tiết:*

*Sáng**:*

*5h00**:* Xe và HDV của *TDG Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi thăm *Lăng chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh và Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám.*

*7h30**:* Vào viếng lăng Bác – *Lăng Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh* được khởi công ngày 2-9-1973, tại vị trí của lễ đài cũ giữa Quảng trường Ba Đình, nơi Người đã từng chủ trì các cuộc mít tinh lớn. Sau đó sang thăm *khu lưu niệm Bác Hồ* – Đây có ngôi nhà sàn là nơi Bác đã ở, phía dưới có ao cá trước kia sau giờ làm việc Bác thường ra cho cá ăn, cùng với đó là vườn cây, rặng dừa, những hàng rào dâm bụt, quý khách sẽ được thăm *phủ Chủ Tịch* nơi tiếp đón các đoàn khách quan trọng nước ngoài, thăm *bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh* - nơi lưu giữ hàng trăm hiện vật liên quan đến cuộc đời và sự nghiệp của Bác.



*10h30**:* Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình tới thăm *Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám* –Trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam và là nơi lưu giữ 82 bia đá ghi tên 1306 người đỗ tiến sĩ từ nǎm 1442 đến 1779. Đây cũng chính là một di tích gắn liền với sự thành lập của kinh đô Thăng Long dưới triều Lý, có lịch sử gần nghìn năm, với quy mô khang trang bề thế nhất, tiêu biểu nhất cho Hà Nội và cũng là nơi được coi là biểu tượng cho văn hóa, lịch sử Việt 

*12h00:* Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tự do.

*Chiều**:*

*13h30’**:* Xe đưa đoàn sang *Công Viên Thủ Lệ*. Tại đây đoàn sẽ được thăm quan một vườn Đà…Khu nuôi chim Công, Trĩ, Hạc, Cò, Sếu, Lạc Đà… và các loài chim hót hay như Hoạ Mi, Yến, Khướu. Khu Thú gồm: Hổ, Báo, Cừu, Sư Tử, Hà Mã….là một dãy chuồng đồ sộ giống như những hang động của các “ chúa sơn lâm”. 

*16h00’:* Xe đưa đoàn về *Vĩnh Phúc*. Tới điểm đón ban đầu HDV chia tay đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những lộ trình mới!


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH: 285.000 VND*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách khởi hành tháng 08 và tháng 09 năm 2012)*

*Dịch vụ bao gồm**:*
v           Xe ôtô máy lạnh đời mới đưa đón theo chương trình
v           Vé thắng cảnh các điểm theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần).
v           HDV tiếng Việt suốt tuyến, nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm.
v           Bảo hiểm du lịch mức cao nhất *10.000.000* (mười triệu đồng).

*Không bao gồm**:*
v           VAT, chi tiêu cá nhân, các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình…

*Trẻ em**:*
v           Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí.
v           Trẻ em từ: 5 – dưới 11 tuổi tính bằng 50% trong giá tour.
v           Trẻ em từ: 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

*Dịch vụ bổ sung**:*
v           Nước uống, khăn lạnh phục vụ đoàn theo tour. Mũ du lịch TDG travel. 
v           Chụp 01 kiểu ảnh miễn phí và rửa tặng cho đoàn. Thuốc, Y tế phục vụ theo tour.

*Ghi chú*:
Giá các chương trình có thể thay đổi theo yêu cầu của từng đoàn khách cụ thể. Mời liên hệ với chúng tôi theo các địa chỉ, điện thoại và E – mail. *TDG travel* xin chân thành cảm ơn!

*Mọi chi tiết về chương trình vui lòng liên hệ:*

*PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA**:*
Quý khách có thể liên hệ với địa chỉ này để tìm hiểu những thông tin chi tiết về các tuyến điểm, các CT du lịch và dịch vụ cụ thể của TDG travel trong phạm vi đất nước Việt Nam!
Địa chỉ      : Đường Nguyễn Tất Thành – Định Trung – Vĩnh Yên – Vĩnh Phúc
Hotline     : *0984 948 433 (Ms Nhung)*
Điện thoại: (02113) 616 266/ 288
Fax            : (02113) 710 998
Email        : _Dulichthienduc12@gmail.com_
Website    : _Tdgtravel.com.vn – Dulichthienduc.com.vn_

----------

